# May turkey hunting tactics anyone?



## drcII (Jun 14, 2009)

I have had pretty good success in May. Scout and try to locate birds on land that you can hunt. Be persistent and patient. Also, don&#8217;t be afraid to change things up and use you&#8217;re different calls! I usually start out calling lightly and try to get a feel for what is working and what is not. If light calling isn&#8217;t working, I will change it up by getting aggressive. I have watched birds that do not seem interested at all, do a 180 and come in hot. I also watched a Tom bed down 70-80 yards away (from my decoy set) in an open field we were hunting. Light calls did nothing so I got extremely aggressive with my calling and the &#8216;ol boy got up and came in strutting. If your limited and can not do any running and gunning, be sure to get comfortable and sit for a long time or come back mid day like others have mentioned.
I have a 2012 late season turkey hunt posted on YouTube... We watched birds for quite a while before they came in.
Good Luck!


----------

